# looking for old member



## saj (Sep 7, 2015)

Hi everyone I'm an old moderator from many moons ago. Anyway I'm looking for an old member that did a very special quilt for me. It needs some repair new patches. Her name is Denise Lorenz. But the number is no longer active. Please help me.


----------



## Admin (Sep 12, 2015)

I have checked the member list and possible emails addresses and do not see her listed at this time. Hopefully a long time member may be able to help you.


----------



## hln917 (Oct 16, 2015)

I have her as a FB friend, I'll let her know you're looking for her.


----------

